# Herreshoff Marlin 23 in plastic



## efatzinger (Nov 30, 2000)

I am looking at a 1965 fiberglass "Herreshoff" Marlin 23. Does anyone out there know where I can find information about this boat, which I assume is someone''s takeoff of the classic Herreshoff Fish Class sloop. I am particularly interested in what the displacement is, who built them, and your opinion.

thanks, Paul Hirsch


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The Marlin was built by Cape Cod Shipbuilding. They are still in business and I believe they will still build the Marlin on request. The Marlin was a Sidney Dewolf Herreshoff design if I remember correctly. Cape Cod Shipbuilding claims to be the oldest sailing yacht builder still in continuous business: Marlin

The Marlin was not a copy of anything in particular but was an original design for Cape Cod. As a teenager in the early 1960''s, I thought that the Marlin and the Goldeneye (a smaller version of the Marlin) was about as cool a boat as ever existed. I had all kinds of dreams of being able to someday owning a wonderful pocket cruiser like the Marlin and be able to sail all over Long Island Sound and New England. Of course those dreams were 36 years, or more, ago and much has changed in yacht design and my tsate in boats since then. Still, a design like the Marlin still knocks my socks off when I see them and pulls at my heartstrings with the full pull of the romance born years ago.

One word of caution, Cape Cod experimented with leaving parts of the hatches and cabin sides un-gelcoated which let a lot of light down below but which in hindsight would UV degrade the cabin sides pretty badly and undermine their strength a bit over time.

I believe that I actually have original literature on the Marlin in my files but alas I can''t get to my files until we are in the ''new'' house around May or June. I would try Cape Cod Shipbuilding to see if they can help.

Good sailing
Jeff


----------



## Cortona (Jul 17, 2008)

I tried to respond earlier But I am not sure the message was posted so here it goes, again.

The Marlin was, and still is, sold by Cape Cod Shipbuilding. In fact, they just finished their first Marlin since '67 or '68 - sold to a guy in Chicago. It was designed by Captain Nat - Nathanael Herreshoff. Originally you could get it in 2 models - a day-sailer - big cockpit small cutty cabin or the cruiser which reverses the cabin/cockpit balance.

Mine, which I recently bought from a good friend was built in 1957 - one of the first 5 Fiberglass hulls. If you go to the Cape Cod Shipbuilding site check out the Atlantic 30 in the one design category - a beautiful boat.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome Cortona...only 6 years late on the response...but interesting nevertheless!


----------



## Cortona (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I bought a '57 boat - movin' kinda slow all around.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey Cortona, just saw your message. I have a 1965 Marlin, daysailer version. I'd love to see some pics of your boat and would be happy to share some of mine.


----------



## Cortona (Jul 17, 2008)

*'57 Marlin*

Brodie78

Here are a few pics of my Marlin. At the moment she doesn't look this good and I just sent the magneto off to MAine to be rebuilt - still have the original Palmer single cylinder engine - don't ask why, there is no reasonable answer.

I am new to the forum and a klutz with computers so if the pics I thought I attached are still in cyberspace I'll delegate this to Mrs Cortona who is much better withkeybrds and gigabytes.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey Cortona, I can't see the pics so I'll wait for the Mrs. to post them. At least you have an engine, my boat has a 2 hp outboard that I try to never use as it is loud and annoying, not to mention undersized. I managed to go all season without using it this year. Asym spinnaker helps get me home on those light air days.

Once I get to that ten post limit I'll put up some pics. Trying to find some posts to reply to!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have nearly completed the restoration of a Marlin that has been in my family since 1960, and I remain stymied by the pronounced weather helm and whether some adjustments in the rigging might address that problem. Any ideas?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The weather helm is a function of the steeply raked rudder post and old-style rudder shape. There are several quick things you can do to help, and a few more major ones. 

Easy things:
Reef/ease/flatten the main before the jib. When it's time to reef, I find the boat behaves much better with a reefed main and full jib than the other way around. I have a furling jib so it's easier to just roll up some of the jib but it usually results in more helm.

If it's windy enough to just use one sail, DON'T try sailing with just the main! The boat won't do it. It will, however, sail just fine with the jib only. You won't point terribly well but it can make for a pleasant sail. Try it on a day when it's not too gnarly to see how the boat does. You'll point better the windier it is, if the wind drops to a speed where you need the main, you'll know because you won't be able to sail upwind at all.

More major things:
Shorten the foot of the mainsail...essentially does what putting a reef in does, as far as moving the center of effort further forward. The standard boat has a very long boom as it is (the foot of my main is 11')

Bowsprit...my boat has a 2' fixed bowsprit to move the jib tack forward. Not exactly an overnight project but certainly not beyond the abilities of a good do-it-yourselfer. I can send you pics of mine if you want. I have not sailed a Marlin without a bowsprit so I can't tell you exactly how much of a difference it makes. I do still have a lot of helm sometimes even with the sprit but never so much that the rudder stalls or the boat rounds up. I just heel a lot and slow down if I don't have the boat trimmed properly with the sails.

I suppose the ultimate fix would be to build a new rudder with a more vertical rudder post and more modern shape, but that would be a serious project. I'd love to see what difference it made, though!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thx*

Many thanks, Brodie. I think we'll start with the non-majors!


----------



## tonygogo (Apr 24, 2010)

sold my S boat and now just bought a '61 marlin day sailor..are you people still around with your marlins for questions and support??


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If they aren't, you could always try the manufacturer... Cape Cod Shipbuilding is still in business in Wareham, MA.


----------



## tonygogo (Apr 24, 2010)

*Marlin*

Hey Brodie78 I'd pay your freight to come down to Shelter Island and comment on how to best restore my Marlin. John Ehlers [email protected]


----------



## tonygogo (Apr 24, 2010)

*bow sprit*

Hi, I just bought a '61 Marlin and would like to know more about the weather helm thing.....It does not have a bow sprit. If you still have it would I be better to cut the boom? Thanks John Ehlers [email protected]


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi all.. I have been looking into the Marlin, one of the most beautiful of small boats in my humble opinion. From what I have read here, the problem with the weather helm has a lot to do with how far forwards the rudder is compared to the size and shape of the main.. 

As noted, raking a reef in seems to help. Do you think cutting down the main to a gaff rig would help any? I think that, added to Starry Night's small Sprit, would make her a lot more "neutral"

Any thoughts?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

A gaff rig would normally move the CE aft and increase weather helm. My sense is that the helm is pretty neutral until the Breeze builds so there is no obvious cure except reef early.


----------

